# Menthol & camphor blend



## JohnMcKeen

Hi 

How much camphor and menthol can I use in my soap formula? I am making a shaving soap and want to use both of them in my 500gram batch.

John


----------



## Hazel

bump


----------



## Guest

how sensitive is your skin/sinuses?  its a great combination, but potent.  i wouldnt use much, at least to start.  id keep it under a tablespoon total, probably around 1/2.  depends on the rest of the recipe though.


----------



## Lindy

John you need to have a really, really light hand with menthol and camphor.  Try adding it drop by drop until you are satisfied with the tingle.  It is so easy to go overboard with it. I would recommend trying 0.5% as a starting point.

HTH


----------



## BulkApothecary

I would definately keep it around .5% or lower if you want a slight tingle.  Many topical analgesics on the market use menthol at 2% and some use camphor as low as .2%.  But topical analgesics are meant to dull muscle and joint pain.  If you go too high on your menthol or camphor level you might find it is way to harsh on your skin.  Especially for a soap.  Most of our customers that buy our menthol for a soap say they use it around .25%-.5% and they claim it is more than enough.


----------



## Tony

I have a request for a vicks type of soap.  I do not normally use any type of fragrance or colorant in my soap.  So, I’m thinking camphor and menthol in combination at about .25% of the batch weight?  Is this too strong?  What % of camphor and menthol would be best?  Thanks for any help.  It's time to get cracking for the holiday season.



This same message was sent to Bulk Apothecary through their site.


----------



## jenneelk

I make a vicks rub but don't use menthol or camphor.. it's rosemary, peppermint, cedarwood, eucalyptus, thyme, lavender .. very low amounts with highest being eucalyptus. Basically drops for a 7 oz batch. 
Not sure how this would parlay into a soap but just thought I'd mention the ingredients. I did a ton of research last year to get it and it works great.


----------



## Tony

just ordered my first batch of EO and am anxious to give them a try with my GM/oatmeal soap.

might have to try an anise one too.


----------



## Dr.J

Tony said:


> I have a request for a vicks type of soap....What % of camphor and menthol would be best?


 
The Vick's label shows the _ratios_ of the active ingredients to be:
~56% Camphor
~30% Menthol
~14% Eucalyptus

But it also lists several others as inactive ingredients (without percentages), such as Cedarleaf oil, nutmeg oil, thymol, and turpentine oil.


----------



## Tony

Hey thanks!  I appreciate it.


----------

